# A Poppy update



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So Poppy is now 4 and a half months old & I haven't posted any pictures of her for a while now, so thought i'd let people see how big she's getting  She's also getting quite a bit curlier which is great!

Hope you like them  Especially you JoJo 

And a video of her chasing her tail 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-1cUtTAO3k&feature=youtu.be











































Bearing in mind this was her over a month ago...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poppy is gorgeous! Great pictures and video. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Sarah  Glad you like them x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is a very pretty young lady!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Lovely colour. Compliments izzy s colour perfectly too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much Laura .... 

Poppy looks quite pale in colour until you see her next to Izzie ... 

You have gorgeous cockapoos


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Very very cute  Got to love that cheeky cockapoo look!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thank you everyone, so kind! 



Pepster said:


> She's gorgeous! Lovely colour. Compliments izzy s colour perfectly too


eah she does go really well with Izzie's colour, they look great together. Thanks!



JoJo said:


> Thank you so much Laura ....
> 
> Poppy looks quite pale in colour until you see her next to Izzie ...
> 
> You have gorgeous cockapoos


& not a problem JoJo  Told you i'd get a few, although not brilliant, I will have to try get some good ones of them both together 

& yeah Poppy's colour does look quite pale sometimes, although othertimes can look darker (down her back), but her head is ligh coloured & she had a white patch on her chest anyway  But she looks dark compated to Izzie haha.

Thank you  xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Aawwww has t she grown up so cute xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So Great! I can't believe how fast she has changed...she is beautiful


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you guys  Yeah she is growing up & changing fast! Gettin curlier but still looks much more spaniely when she's been bathed haha (which we found out the other day)  x


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

*poppy x*

Cant believe how quickly she has grown !! 2 gorgeous girls x Lucky you .....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Helen  Yeah she's growing quick! Although still quite a way to go yet to be as big as Izzie  Should be you soon!  & nice to see you finally posting! x


----------

